
Get MeeGo on a razor-thin $200 netbook - shawndumas
http://thisismynext.com/2011/09/12/asus-eee-pc-x101-pre-orders-begin-meego-199-razor-thin-netbook/
======
tsm
a) It'd be nice to see something besides the profile view.

b) It'd be nice to know if it easily allows installation of a different OS
(nothing against MeeGo, but I like my Crunchbang).

c) It's a shame that the screen resolution is so low (although I guess that's
a general netbook problem...)

d) I'm really excited to see something emerge in the intersection of "stylish"
and "cheap".

